# Hindi na ako masyado umiinom ngayon



## rekcah

(Im not often drinking now) 
I just want to know if this is the right translation in that subject?that is about drinking alcohol or liquor.


----------



## DotterKat

A better way to say it would be:

*I don't drink that much anymore.*


----------



## rekcah

thanks for a quick response,by the way can i ask how can i learn english easily?becoz there are lot english words or vocabulary with the same meaning or synonyms and i dont know when and how can i use it.
Im sory if i ask this here im just desperate learning english hope you can give me an advice,help again thank you.


----------



## Alakdan

Just read a lot and speak a lot.  You already have the basics.  Use it often, you will become fluent in time.


----------

